# Do any LFS sell 'Ocean Nutrition Atison's Betta Pro Food'?



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I had some of the 'Ocean Nutrition Atison's Betta Pro Food' given to me (thanks Stu) & it was the best food that I've ever fed my Bettas. Do any local fish stores sell it or am I going to have to order it online? Thanks


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have looked for Atison's food as well, but could not find it locally.

I know Big Al's sells it online, but they were sold out last time.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

its not allowed in canada anymore. for now no ocean nutrrition is allowed till permits are in place and the plant in china is inspected. it has bovine ingredients andmade in china . so out. even when i could get ocean nutrition..i couldnt get the attisons. it was on the wholesalers list but discontinued.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> its not allowed in canada anymore. for now no ocean nutrrition is allowed till permits are in place and the plant in china is inspected. it has bovine ingredients andmade in china . so out. even when i could get ocean nutrition..i couldnt get the attisons. it was on the wholesalers list but discontinued.


Thank you for the information. That's a shame that it's no longer allowed. The pellets are a smaller size which is great for younger fish & my Bettas were all crazy for it.


----------



## stevenhoward (Feb 17, 2011)

I think that if you would have some good healthy pet food on that one other than the branded foods would give, then all is really well. I hope that you would be able to really get things right with this one.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have
Lots I found a source
For now. When it's gone it's gone unless they get ocean nutrition back into the country


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Are "bovine ingredients" harmful in anyway? Wondering why they are not allowed in Canada. I just got some and I'm wondering what the concern is.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You wouldn't want your betta to get Mad Bovine Disease, would you? 



Atom said:


> Are "bovine ingredients" harmful in anyway? Wondering why they are not allowed in Canada. I just got some and I'm wondering what the concern is.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Ocean Nutrition stopped producing Atison's line when they were bought out by SFBay.

I find the Premium Growth Pellets from Kensfish to be very good...esp. for conditioning and getting the fish to grow the last little bit to reach mature size. I really like BettaPro for the juvies until they are big enough to eat the grown pellets.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> You wouldn't want your betta to get Mad Bovine Disease, would you?


lol, I'm not sure if you are joking or not. I assume you are...??? Too early for me to tell ;p

When I read bovine ingredients I just assume it's got beef heart or something in there.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It
S
Also because it's from china and they need to inspect their premises for the new permit application. Bovine is a concern due to mad cow but not sure your fish will get it lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, Atom. Yes, I was joking.

I assume (but don't know for sure) that the regulations against importing pet food with bovine ingredients is not so much that your fish might get Mad Cow Disease, but that your fish (or cat or hen) might end up being part of the food chain after eating the uncertified food.

Personally, I think we should just stop feeding meat to cattle, which are meant to be vegetarians.



Atom said:


> lol, I'm not sure if you are joking or not. I assume you are...??? Too early for me to tell ;p
> 
> When I read bovine ingredients I just assume it's got beef heart or something in there.


----------

